# How to order parts from Tesla?



## gleb

Is there other means of reaching a service center than by phone?
Tried calling one in Berlin, gave up after 10 minutes of waiting.


----------



## TomT

I used the app. It was easy and quick.


----------



## android04

I text or email my nearest Service Center.


----------

